# Sony VAIO Premium Display (1920x1080) worth upgrade?



## Photogator (Nov 15, 2010)

I am new to the forum (and to Lightroom). I have already learned much from poking around here!

I am looking to buy a new laptop as a desktop replacement (with an Acer 22 external monitor). Is the upgrade to the Sony premium display worth the extra $$'s? This would be on a 15.6" laptop with i5-46'M, 4 gb ram, 5'' gb HDD (72''), and a ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 565' GPU (1 gb). The alternative would be their standard monitor (1366 x 768) and an ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 547' GPU (512MB). It is only a $1'' difference, but every little bit...

Any general comments on this setup would also be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Replytoken (Nov 15, 2010)

Welcome! While I cannot specifically answer your question about Sony's screen choices, I would strongly encourage you to consider an external monitor if you plan on doing any color critical work. Most laptop monitors are not really 8-bit, but rather 6-bit displays that dither to provide you with an "8-bit" image. This is not helpful if you are doing color critical work, and the viewing angles of most laptop screens are also very limited. I would suggest that you make a decision based on your resolution needs, and supplier reputations, if you know who supplies Sony with their screens. And, I would strongly recommend that you either add funds for a good monitor, or start saving up for one. A good monitor is a real treat.

--Ken


----------

